# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  La energía limpia de las excretas pecuarias

## Bruno Cillóniz

Por: Isabel Rodríguez (agro@3wmexico.com) 
Por increíble que parezca, a escala mundial la ganadería genera más emisiones de dióxido de carbono (CO2) que la industria del transporte. De acuerdo con el reporte Livestock Long Shadow (La larga sombra del ganado), elaborado por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), esta actividad no sólo contamina el aire, sino también la tierra y los depósitos de agua subterráneos. 
El sector ganadero, señala el documento, produce 9 por ciento del dióxido de carbono derivado de las actividades humanas, además de generar un porcentaje mucho mayor de otros gases de efecto invernadero, como óxido nitroso, gas metano y amoniaco. Todos estos gases son producto del estiércol, los desechos orgánicos y los gases intestinales de los animales. 
Sin embargo, la gestión adecuada de dichos residuos, como las excretas de ganado, minimiza el impacto negativo del sector pecuario en el entorno natural al mismo tiempo que abre una ventana de oportunidad para la generación de fuentes de energía limpia, como el biogás. 
Al ser utilizado para proveer las necesidades energéticas de las granjas pecuarias, el biogás es una alternativa para reducir la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles. 
El biogás es una mezcla de gases compuesta principalmente por metano, que se obtiene de la fermentación de residuos orgánicos mediante la acción de un grupo de microorganismos anaeróbicos. En México, las excretas de ganado bovino y porcino son los residuos orgánicos más utilizados para generar biogás. 
Según cifras del Censo Agrícola, Ganadero y Forestal 2007, en el país existen alrededor de diez millones de cabezas de ganado porcino; 50 por ciento de éstas se ubican en granjas de traspatio y el 50 por ciento restante en granjas tecnificadas, siendo estas últimas las que cuentan con mayor potencial para generar biogás. 
En ganado bovino, el censo registró casi 24 millones de cabezas; sin embargo, cabe destacar que en sistemas de producción extensivos, las excretas bovinas quedan esparcidas en terreno abierto, mezclándose con arena o tierra, lo que dificulta su manejo y disminuye su capacidad como insumo para generar biogás. 
Sin embargo, en unidades de producción del sector lechero con adecuada tecnificación, es posible recuperar las excretas de aproximadamente dos millones de cabezas de ganado.  *El poder energético del biogás* 
Con un poder calorífico equivalente al 70 por ciento del gas natural, el biogás está siendo utilizado en granjas pecuarias de México para alimentar sistemas de ventilación y líneas de alimentación. 
En los establos lecheros, por ejemplo, se utiliza para el alumbrado de corredores, en los tanques fríos, en máquinas de ordeñar y sistemas de bombeo, explicó el ingeniero Francisco Márquez Mendoza, director de Energías Renovables de la Comisión Nacional para el Ahorro de Energía (Conae). 
La demanda de energía eléctrica de la unidad productiva, señaló el especialista, dependerá del volumen de excretas. Por ejemplo, 15 toneladas de estiércol al día, generadas en un establo lechero, aportan la energía necesaria para mantener encendidos un millón de focos de cien vatios. 
Además del aspecto energético, el aprovechamiento de las excretas evita la acumulación de desechos, malos olores y transmisión de enfermedades en zonas del país dedicadas a las actividades pecuarias, como la región del Bajío, donde la contaminación del agua causada por verter aguas residuales de las granjas es un grave problema de salud pública, apuntó Humberto Pérez Frías, especialista de la Dirección de Apoyo a los Agronegocios de Fideicomisos de Riesgo Compartido (Firco). 
También, generar biogás utilizando excretas reporta beneficios económicos mediante la venta de bonos de carbono, mecanismo internacional para reducir las emisiones contaminantes al medio ambiente y que son comprados por empresas o gobiernos que buscan compensar el exceso de contaminantes en sus procesos. 
Según el Fondo Mexicano del Carbono (Fomecar), cada bono de carbono —equivalente a tonelada de CO2— se cotiza en 15 dólares y se estima que en 2010 podría aumentar a 70 dólares. 
Actualmente, a las granjas en México dedicadas a la generación de biogás con el objetivo primordial de vender bonos de carbono, se suman más de cien proyectos enfocados en la cogeneración de energía, ubicados en varias entidades, entre las que destacan Sonora y Jalisco, dos de los estados con mayor número de granjas porcinas.  *Tecnología para generar biogás* 
El biogás se obtiene mediante un biodigestor, contenedor hermético e impermeable en el que se depositan las excretas pecuarias y una porción de agua; el estiércol, una vez descompuesto, produce gas metano.   
Dos horas después de que las excretas han sido depositadas en el contenedor, en ausencia de aire la materia orgánica comienza a biodegradarse. El estiércol dura 40 días descomponiéndose y posteriormente comienza a emitir biogás, mezcla constituida por metano, entre un 50 y 70 por ciento, y en menores cantidades dióxido de carbono, hidrógeno, nitrógeno y sulfuro de hidrógeno. 
En México, alrededor de 18 empresas ofrecen servicios de diseño, construcción e instalación de biodigestores, como Servicios de Ingeniería Ambiental, Renovables y Ahorro de Energía (Sayercen) y Environmental Fabrics de México, entre otras. 
Esta última fue la encargada de instalar en Delicias, Chihuahua, el biodigestor más grande del país, en un establo lechero que es el socio más importante de la empresa Alpura. El equipo, de 260 metros de largo por 120 metros de ancho y 7.5 metros de profundidad, genera 80 kilovatios por hora. 
De los aproximadamente 700 mil biodigestores instalados en México, 5 por ciento se encuentran en granjas porcinas; 85 por ciento, en establos lecheros, y 10 por ciento, en rastros, la mayoría en los estados de Sonora, Jalisco, Puebla, Coahuila y Yucatán, mencionó el ingeniero Pedro Rodríguez Zaragoza, director general de Environmental Fabrics. 
Dado que la inversión inicial para adquirir un biodigestor es considerable, por lo general son los grandes productores quienes tienen mayores posibilidades de adquirir uno. “Las granjas tecnificadas demandan una gran cantidad de energía, pero también generan mayores volúmenes de residuos, por lo cual la incorporación de biodigestores les permite reducir drásticamente los costos en energía”, apuntó Rodríguez Zaragoza. 
Sin embargo, en el corto plazo los pequeños productores también podrán adquirir un biodigestor; actualmente, Environmental Fabrics de México está desarrollando biodigestores de bolsa, que funcionarán para granjas de traspatio, en un espacio de tres o cuatro metros cuadrados. 
El ingeniero Rodríguez explicó que un biodigestor para una granja bien tecnificada necesita aproximadamente una superficie de 25 metros cuadrados de terreno, donde se escarba hasta alcanzar una profundidad de cinco metros, y puede generar, dependiendo de la cantidad de excretas, entre 60 Kw/h eléctricos y 50 Kw/h de calor diariamente. 
Respecto al costo del equipo, éste dependerá del tamaño de la granja. Los precios van desde ocho a 15 mil pesos, hasta tres o cinco millones de pesos, incluyendo la excavación, el digestor y el sistema de extracción de biogás, sin considerar la implementación de un motogenerador. 
Aunque hay alrededor de 70 variedades de biodigestores, en México el más utilizado, por lo económico y su fácil instalación, es el modelo laguna cubierta, compuesto por un contenedor con fondo de geomembrana y cubierta de PVC, tuberías de entrada, de captación de gas y de salida. 
“Los biodigestores están garantizados por los proveedores hasta por diez años; sin embargo, el buen funcionamiento del equipo dependerá de un buen mantenimiento por parte de los productores, quienes continuamente deben asegurarse de que el sistema esté íntegro, que no conserve agua en ciertos puntos que puedan provocar tensión y evitar que se acerquen los animales y rompan las membranas”, mencionó Rodríguez Zaragoza.  *Financiando la energía* 
Con el objetivo de acercar la tecnología del biogás a los productores pecuarios de pequeña y mediana escala, en coordinación con Fideicomisos de Riesgo Compartido (Firco), la empresa Environmental Fabrics de México lleva a cabo varios proyectos de instalación de biodigestores en diferentes puntos de la República Mexicana. 
Firco —agente técnico de la Sagarpa— financia la iniciativa, la cual forma parte del Proyecto de Apoyo a la Generación y Aprovechamiento de Biogás (Proab), dirigido a productores primarios y empresarios del sector rural con unidades productivas lecheras o porcinas, que cuentan con cuando menos 300 vacas en producción lechera o 250 vientres porcinos y cuyas excretas pueden ser utilizadas para producir biogás y aprovecharlo en la generación de energía térmica y/o eléctrica. 
Respecto de la operación de este programa, Jorge Miguel Torres Bernal, gerente estatal de Firco en el Estado de México, comentó que el primer paso consiste en realizar un plan de negocios donde se visualiza el diseño del biodigestor con base en el potencial de las granjas, es decir, hecho a la medida de cada unidad productiva. 
Mediante este programa, Firco aporta a los productores el 50 por ciento del costo de sistema de biodigestión, siempre y cuando el proyecto sea de una inversión menor a un millón de pesos. Cuando el costo es mayor, los productores deben aportar la diferencia, ya sea con recursos propios o bien mediante créditos otorgados por la banca de desarrollo o privada. 
“Firco apoya al productor otorgándole garantías líquidas, que son un aval para hacerlos sujetos de crédito, permitiéndoles completar la inversión para sus proyectos”, destacó Torres Bernal, y abundó que Firco cuenta con gerencias en todos los estados de la República Mexicana, donde técnicos y especialistas mantienen una estrecha vinculación con productores agropecuarios, para informarles la operación de los programas y los mecanismos para formar parte de éstos y acceder a los apoyos.  *Bioenergía: clave para el desarrollo del sector pecuario* 
De acuerdo con el Instituto Internacional de Recursos Renovables México (IRRI), China es el líder en generación de biogás mediante biodigestores. Desde hace 25 años, ese país asiático transforma las excretas porcinas y bovinas en energía limpia, destinada principalmente a usos domésticos. 
En Asia, la India es otro de los principales impulsores de esta tecnología, mientras que en Europa, Alemania lleva la delantera. En América Latina, países como Brasil, Costa Rica y Argentina llevan a cabo destacadas iniciativas para fomentar el uso del biogás. 
Aunque el debate sobre la bioenergía se ha centrado principalmente en el uso de alimentos, como el maíz o la caña de azúcar, hay otras fuentes para abastecer de energía limpia a la población mundial, especialmente a quienes viven en el sector rural. 
Así, desechos que de otro modo se quemarían o se dejarían descomponer, se convierten en bioenergía que también provee de subproductos útiles, como fertilizantes asequibles derivados de la producción de biogás, por ejemplo. 
Con base en esta idea, IRRI México lleva a cabo un programa de biogás mediante el cual los desechos orgánicos de pequeñas granjas son convertidos en una fuente rentable de energía renovable a través de la implementación de biodigestores. 
Para ello, el instituto ha instalado biodigestores efectivos y de bajo costo en granjas comerciales o familiares, que proporcionan biogás renovable, rico en metano y abonos orgánicos, todos ellos insumos que hacen su aportación para tener un sector agropecuario más sostenible.  *Fuente: 2000Agro*Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos sanitarios en importación de mercancías pecuarias de la región Artículo: Establecen requisitos sanitarios en importación de determinadas mercancías pecuarias Energia Solar Artículo: Lanzan programa Ecoparque Lambayeque para promover prácticas de producción más limpia I Exhibición Internacional de Tecnologías Pecuarias EXPOPECUARIA 2011

----------

